# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Sự khác biệt giữa sàn gỗ Kronoswiss và sàn nhựa hèm khóa

## seosandep

Một trong những cuộc tranh luận phổ biến nhất giữa sàn gỗ công nghiệp và sàn nhựa hèm khóa. Cả hai loại ván sàn đều có chi phí khác nhau và có lợi thế vệ sinh với các loại sàn khác như gỗ tự nhiên, gạch, đá cẩm thạch, vv. Cả hai loại sàn gỗ và sàn nhựa hèm khóa đều mang đến tính thẩm mỹ, độ bền và lợi thế về sức khỏe so với sàn trải thảm truyền thống.

Cả sàn gỗ kronoswiss và ván sàn nhựa đều có lợi ích cực kỳ linh hoạt về màu sắc và kết cấu cho phép chúng giống với gỗ tự nhiên, đá, đá cẩm thạch, da và thậm chí cả kim loại. Cả sàn gỗ Kronoswiss và ván sàn nhựa cũng dễ dàng thay thế so với các loại sàn khác.
Mặc dù có sự tương đồng, có sự khác biệt lớn giữa hai loại sàn mà bạn nên cân nhắc trước khi mua sàn lý tưởng cho bạn về nhà.
Sàn gỗ Kronoswiss
Lắp đặt đơn giản
• 99% sản thành phần là bột gỗ 
• chịu nước 
• Tuổi thọ trên 10 năm
Ván sàn nhựa
• Chi phí thấp 
• 100% không thấm nước 
• Dự kiến 20 năm trước khi thay thế 
Tham khảo sản phẩm: https://sango.us/san-go-janmi-o119
Sàn gỗ công nghiệp
Sàn gỗ được xây dựng trong các lớp và dính với nhau thông qua một quá trình cán. Vật liệu này bao gồm 99% gỗ. Lớp chính được làm từ tấm fibreboard mật độ cao, làm cho vật liệu cứng hơn Ván sàn nhựa.
Sàn gỗ được cài đặt bằng cách sử dụng một hệ thống Click-N-Lock duy nhất. Điều này có nghĩa là nó không cần phải được đóng đinh hoặc dán vào sàn nhà của bạn. Điều này cũng có nghĩa là bạn không cần phải hack sàn nhà. Chỉ cần một cài đặt layover đơn giản. Một sự khác biệt quan trọng trong sàn gỗ là độ ẩm và độ ẩm có thể gây thiệt hại nghiêm trọng sàn gỗ . Do lớp fireboard giống như bọt biển và khoảng cách có ga cần thiết trong quá trình lắp đặt sàn gỗ, nó không được khuyến cáo trong các khu vực có độ ẩm cao như nhà bếp và phòng tắm.
Sàn nhựa hèm khóa
Sàn nhựa hèm khóa cũng được cài đặt bằng cách sử dụng hệ thống Click-N-Lock độc đáo. Nó được xây dựng bằng cách sử dụng polyván sàn nhựa clorua thử nghiệm về mặt kinh tế mang lại cho vật liệu một cấu trúc vững chắc, mạnh mẽ nhưng đàn hồi. Vật liệu cực kỳ đàn hồi do khả năng nén và mở rộng. Không giống như ván sàn nhựa truyền thống mà vết nứt dễ dàng dưới áp lực.
Sàn nhựa hèm khóa có khả năng chống ẩm. Tính năng chính này tách hai loại sàn. Sàn nhựa hèm khóa không thấm nước . Sàn nhựa hèm khóa có thể xử lý toàn bộ chất chìm trong chất lỏng mà không bị đổi màu hoặc biến dạng, mà là duy nhất khi so sánh với các loại sàn khác.
Sàn nhưa và sàn gỗ đều được chứng minh là tạo ra ít khí thải formaldehyde có khả năng gây hại cho trẻ em khi tiếp xúc với một lượng dồi dào. Nó được làm từ những cây cao su trồng được khai hoang có thể tái chế và thân thiện với môi trường.
Sàn vật liệu nào được khuyến nghị?
Ưu điểm chính mà sàn gỗ Sàn gỗ Kronoswiss có trên sàn nhựa hèm khóa là giá cả. Sàn gỗ công nghiệp rẻ hơn một chút. Thông thường sàn sàn gỗ Kronoswiss cần phải được thay thế trong vòng 10 năm do sự hao mòn xảy ra bên trong panel sợi bên trong. Mặt khác, sàn nhựa hèm khóa có ước tính 20 năm trước khi cần thay thế.
Bạn nên chọn lắp loại bào?
Nếu bạn đang ở trên một ngân sách thực sự chặt chẽ, sàn gỗ sẽ phù hợp hơn cho bạn. Chúng tôi cá nhân khuyên bạn nên ván sàn nhựa do tính chất chống ẩm của nó và tính chất lâu dài. Hãy chắc chắn thuê nhà thầu phù hợp để lắp đặt sàn gỗ và sàn nhựa hèm khóa của bạn.

----------

